# 4 HR20's all just restarted at the same time?



## or270 (Feb 12, 2006)

I just had all 4 of my HR20's do a restart at the same time. anybody else have this happen?


----------



## tonyeroberts (Sep 22, 2007)

or270 said:


> I just had all 4 of my HR20's do a restart at the same time. anybody else have this happen?


Mine just restarted as well.


----------



## SrLANGuy (Oct 15, 2006)

Mine just rebooted too, but I only have one HR20.


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

Mine just did to. Only one though.


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

SORRY TOPIC SHOULD BEEN HR20 REBOOTED


My HR20-700S software ver.19e _ anyone notice of a rebooted by itself @ around 9/27/07 3:30AM eastern time

or any other reciever model you have ?


----------



## BuggyBoyNYC (Jun 10, 2007)

Same here 700 and 100 models.


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

EaglePC said:


> My HR20-700S software ver.19e _ anyone notice of a rebooted by itself @ around 9/27/07 3:30AM eastern time
> 
> or any other reciever model you have ?


Mine did too. HR20-700


----------



## or270 (Feb 12, 2006)

I posted in the HR20 thread, Had 4 HR20's restart at the same time.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=101465


----------



## Mav3121ck (Sep 21, 2007)

Brandon428 said:


> Mine did too. HR20-700


me 2 (hr20-700)

I'm having a problem with my Channel Categories now. It only shows ALL Channels and no other category. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

Both of mine just did, a 100 and a 700. Neither is showing a new software version.


----------



## solomita (Nov 18, 2005)

And me as well. No upgrade to the software version, though, still 18a.


----------



## phxphotog (Jun 28, 2007)

Any idea if it was a software update? Mine is stil rebooting. Did it take a while to reboot?


----------



## or270 (Feb 12, 2006)

Last night I had to restart the HR20-100 to get the HD channels, I wonder if Directv is doing this because of people calling in on not getting HD and needing a restart.


----------



## or270 (Feb 12, 2006)

Last night I had to restart the HR20-100 to get the HD channels, I wonder if Directv is doing this because of people calling in on not getting HD and needing a restart.


----------



## poe (Sep 23, 2007)

Mine too (at 3:31et) and lost tuner 1. (all zeros)


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

Thank You all I felt a panic,my reciever never rebooted by itself (only during a power failure)

Happy DirecTV HighDefentioning Enjoy it all
and DBSTalk for the great work it has become


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

Reboot cause: Automatically Happened For No Reason
Time: 9/27/2007 - 3:32am EDT
Receiver Model: HR20-700
Software version: 0x19e
Channel on foreground tuner: Channel 518 HD
Recording channel: None
Watching: "The Prize Winner of Defiance, Ohio"
TV hookup type: Component
Networked: Yes

Don't know if it happened to my HR20-100 because it's upstairs with people sleeping.


----------



## davidord (Aug 16, 2006)

Same for me. I'm running a CE release. But, no change to software. It seems it was planned, or is this a conspiracy from Dish Network?


----------



## phxphotog (Jun 28, 2007)

How long did it take to reboot? Mine sat on the step 1 of 2: checking satellite settings screen for over 10 minutes so I rebooted and now it's doing it again. It's just sitting there and nothing on the front of the dvr shows that it is processing info. Help!


----------



## stim (Nov 16, 2005)

Mine did too!! I was messing with my entertainment center so I assumed that I bumped a loose wire... Guess not!


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

Happened to both my 100 and 700 at the same cited time. No new software versions downloaded to either one. 
In chat, VOS says a guide data download error causes it, and that it last happened in March.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

This is another time when there was a problem with the guide data download which cause the reset and the re-download of the data.
This has happened before.
There is nothing wrong, a failsafe was triggered like has happened a couple of times this spring.


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks, VOS. I was sorta hoping for a new NR for the 100....


----------



## phxphotog (Jun 28, 2007)

I finally got it to do the reboot after 3 times. I was having a heart attack that my hr20-100 died on the day the started the Hd rollout. Thanks.


----------



## NCMAT (Feb 13, 2007)

All three of mine (2-100's and 1-700) apparently have restarted. Didn't see it happen, but the blue rings on all 3 are on. I normally keep them off.


----------



## duck33 (Aug 29, 2007)

Mine did too, and of course I lost one of my OTA channels because of the reboot


----------



## bearmur (Oct 7, 2006)

Mine rebooted also?


----------



## David Carmichael (Mar 12, 2007)

Reboot also on a HR20-100S
This unit is a replacement unit for a unit where the modem went bad during the day on Monday, new unit was just installed on 09/26/07.
Have had local channel mapping troubles since install.
Due to back ground recording and downloading have yet to be able to reset the receiver myself.
Lost local single digit channels and other OTA channels are only at 50% where on older unit would of been at 100%... 

Did some background update bring back the single digit OTA bug??

--David


----------



## digger (May 27, 2007)

Mav3121ck said:


> me 2 (hr20-700)
> 
> I'm having a problem with my Channel Categories now. It only shows ALL Channels and no other category. Anyone else having this problem?


Yes, I also lost the Channel Categories. Did a soft reset and now they're back.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

OK this has happened before at the exact same time.
It happens when a failsafe is tripped because of a guide data problem.
This is the third time this YEAR that I remember it happening.

Don't worry, there is nothing wrong with your system.


No need to keep posting here.


----------



## poe (Sep 23, 2007)

Just to update, did red button reset and tuner 1 back on line.


----------



## Siguy (Sep 23, 2007)

Grr, happened to me too and I also lost the categories. Can't do a soft reboot right now because it's recording stuff, but I guess I'll have to do that tomorrow to get them back if it doesn't fix itself.


----------



## SolidState (Aug 16, 2006)

My one HR20-700 rebooted as well. The funny thing is, both of my HR10-250's had their tuners change to channel 201 (at the same time as the HR20 reboot), but they didn't reboot.

Must have been something in the data stream...


----------



## gizzorge (Jul 31, 2007)

Mine did as well. I found it on this morning when I know I had it off last night beofer bed.


----------



## Mav3121ck (Sep 21, 2007)

Siguy said:


> Grr, happened to me too and I also lost the categories. Can't do a soft reboot right now because it's recording stuff, but I guess I'll have to do that tomorrow to get them back if it doesn't fix itself.


My categories came back up after another reboot.


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

All my HRs rebooted last night


----------



## cartester (Sep 26, 2007)

Mine rebooted as well. Precisely at 12:30 AM Pacific Time.


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

both of mine restarted, but one of them has been stuck on step 1 for 25 minutes!
what can I do?


----------



## blusgtone (Feb 4, 2007)

Reboot also


----------



## Greyshadow2007 (Aug 23, 2006)

I would agree with VOS regarding this matter, however my HR20-700 (running 19e) did reboot at approximately the same time as the others reported here.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

My HR20-700 does not look like it rebooted--it was still off when I got up.

HR20-100 was on, so I assume it rebooted. This receiver does not show the new channels in the guide, and the 3:30 reboot did not fix that. Should I reboot?


----------



## KCWolfPck (Jul 10, 2006)

Weird, it appears that only 2 of my 3 HR20s rebooted.


----------



## tmuirheid (Jan 17, 2004)

Both my HR20-700s rebooted sometime during the night as well.


----------



## robdec (Jul 13, 2007)

My Hr20-700 also rebooted last night


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> This is another time when there was a problem with the guide data download which cause the reset and the re-download of the data.
> This has happened before.
> There is nothing wrong, a failsafe was triggered like has happened a couple of times this spring.


VOS, where did you get that info?


----------



## daniellee (Jun 15, 2006)

NCMAT said:


> All three of mine (2-100's and 1-700) apparently have restarted. Didn't see it happen, but the blue rings on all 3 are on. I normally keep them off.


Same HR20s (2-100's and 1-700). Same restarts for me too.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

All of my receiver's also reset.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Mine too - HR20-700 and HR20-100. No change in software version.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

My HR20-700 rebooted overnight...the Blue Circle of Death was on this morning when I checked in at 5:30 a.m.


----------



## pete4192 (May 22, 2007)

hasan said:


> My HR20-700 rebooted overnight...the Blue Circle of Death was on this morning when I checked in at 5:30 a.m.


Same here. Had the usual issue with it locking up while searching for satellite. Tried RBR, no luck. I usually have to remove the BBCs, RBR, then once it's up and running, replace the BBCs...but this morning, I decided to just pull the plug. Not once...but three times (I love abusing this machine). It finally booted up, went through the normal initializing, but instead of displaying a channel, I got the message that it was updating guide data. I couldn't sit around as I had to leave for work, but I'm assuming that's what caused the issue last night, so I'm hoping all is well when I arrive home this evening.


----------



## vegasflyby (Aug 7, 2007)

Explains why I had the glowing ring this morning.


----------



## Ronv (May 29, 2006)

vegasflyby said:


> Explains why I had the glowing ring this morning.


As much as I despise the glowing ring,(always off), at least it's one way to tell that the unit rebooted during the night.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

My -100 rebooted overnight. I was excited as I thought new software but still at 0x18A.


----------



## johnd55 (Mar 29, 2007)

Looks like mine did as well. Didn't see it but my HR20-700 was on and blue ring was a blazin' when woke up this AM.


----------



## ajwillys (Jun 14, 2006)

SolidState said:


> My one HR20-700 rebooted as well. The funny thing is, both of my HR10-250's had their tuners change to channel 201 (at the same time as the HR20 reboot), but they didn't reboot.
> 
> Must have been something in the data stream...


My R15 changed to 201 also. And my HR20 rebooted....


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

I posted this somewhere else today, but can't find it  . But all my HRs rebooted last night.


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

I was in the middle of watching Bionic Woman when both of mine reset. My local station didn't flip the switch so I had bars and no HD widescreen. I am kinda hacked offf.


----------



## timmy1376 (Aug 4, 2003)

My HR20-100 has the blue ring of super powered light this morning as well. I noticed it when I got up for a drink as the darn thing lights up my whole living room!


----------



## Inkeyes (Oct 12, 2006)

Mine did it too. HR20-700 running Ox18a connected via HDMI. Glowing ring of blue lites at 6:30 am.


----------



## 5678YN (Jun 29, 2007)

Pete I had basic same pboblem. Came down this AM and saw blue ring, turned TV on and was hung up on almost there I think it was. Tried the dreaded red reset got a little further but hung again.

Pulled plug. Got back in but many of the new HD didn't have a pic just a black screen with audio.

Pulled plug again and was able to get back to "normal". This is the first issue I have had with the -100 and had none of the errors others got in the testing phases over the last week.

Really strange.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Don't know what time it happened but both HR20-700's rebooted. Looks like D* reached out and hit the red button.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

My HR20-700's rebooted but my HR20-100 did not.

The thing I'm curious about, that no one has pointed out yet, is that the machines are supposed to go back into standby if they are rebooted while in standby and they did not. All of mine are kept in standby yet after this morning's reboot they are no longer in standby, that's pretty odd.


----------



## msmith (Apr 23, 2002)

Last night, sometime between about 11pm and 6am, both of my HR20 receivers spontaneously turned themselves on (blue lights lit). Hitting PWR on the remote turned them off fine.

I checked and there was no software update. Any ideas what happened?

Both are set for RF with the RC64R remotes that came with them.


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

msmith said:


> Last night, sometime between about 11pm and 6am, both of my HR20 receivers spontaneously turned themselves on (blue lights lit). Hitting PWR on the remote turned them off fine.
> 
> I checked and there was no software update. Any ideas what happened?
> 
> Both are set for RF with the RC64R remotes that came with them.


Several people are reporting, including me , that their HRs seem to have rebooted.


----------



## msmith (Apr 23, 2002)

Why does a reboot leave it in the ON condition?

I'd assume it would end up in standby, like Tivos do.


----------



## wolfpacker (Jun 13, 2007)

I had a system reboot last night also. I do wish it would go to stand-by. The sound is run through my receiver and that tends to wake the wife.


----------



## B A Doe (Jul 10, 2007)

My box rebooted last night also. My channels show up fine, but I have lost the ability to "trick play" live TV. Is anyone else experiencing this?

I have posted about it in the HR20 forum.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=101486

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

msmith said:


> Why does a reboot leave it in the ON condition?
> 
> I'd assume it would end up in standby, like Tivos do.


I am not sure why, but I know they default to on by design.


----------



## wilmot3 (Jul 24, 2007)

HR20-700
x018a
same here....I can't find any problem with...guide data good categories all there ...I knew I shut it off last night ......thought it might be software upgrade but wasn't.......I think it's possessed :eek2:


----------



## Sully (Dec 5, 2005)

Not only did my HR20 reboot and keep itself on last night, but my R15 did as well. Actually, with my R15, the blue lights were spinning round and round and it wouldn't respond to the remote. I unplugged it, plugged it back in, and it started up just fine. I used both units without any issues last night before going to bed.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Yep mine rebooted also .


----------



## cjever19 (Jun 2, 2007)

I guess mine did too. I noticed that those blue led lights were back on this morning. I always turn them off. Must have rebooted.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

When i got up this morning mine was on also had put in standby at 1:30am and went to bed when i got up at 7:55am it was on.


----------



## NVTanner (Apr 3, 2006)

Same here, found it up and running and it must have rebooted since the lights were on full blast. I was hoping for a national release of new software but I guess not. I just hit the power button and it went back to sleep.


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

please, *no more * "me, too" posts. Mods, this thread can be closed


----------



## wilmot3 (Jul 24, 2007)

OK so I am not looseing my mind then......:lol: when i turned it on it was on the same channel i left it on ......I to thought it was an update 
HR20-700
x018a


----------



## raw121 (Jul 18, 2007)

Well my hr20-100 didn't reboot last night. It was completely locked up with a screen full of multicolored pixels. Had to use the rbr. Everything seem fine now, all the new channels still work.


----------



## ilovehd (Jan 5, 2007)

Same here 2 HR20's both rebooted... It is amazing how much thoes things can light up a room!


----------



## WashDCHR20 (Apr 11, 2007)

I also found my HR20 turned on this morning after putting it in Standby before going to bed.


----------



## MattWarner (Feb 11, 2007)

Same here. One HR20 was in standby last night but on this morning.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

I had 1 700 reboot and 1 did not. The 100 rebooted and was locked up, reset didn't help so I just now unplugged it.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Yes, same here, mine was on with blue lights too. Should we start another poll?


----------



## TexasJames (Oct 22, 2006)

Both my HR20-700's rebooted sometime tonight. Not the R15 though.


----------



## j2fast (Jul 15, 2007)

johnd55 said:


> Looks like mine did as well. Didn't see it but my HR20-700 was on and blue ring was a blazin' when woke up this AM.


Same thing here this morning.


----------



## Simpleton24 (Sep 14, 2007)

Same here, was left on standby and found it on this morning.


----------



## pjschwartz (Jul 14, 2007)

Ditto here also . . both HR20 were found on this morning with the blue ring light lit . . .


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Same here. /s


----------



## JAYPB (May 8, 2002)

My son's R15 rebooted as well as my HR20 and at least THREE of my HR10's...all at the same time!  I guess it was 3:30'ish AM ET---just happened to hear my son's TV start SQUEALING through the baby monitor with static---and got up to investigate and then noticed that MY HR10 was rebooting in my bedroom and went downstairs to the basement to see that the other HR10 was rebooting as well as the HR20. On the way back upstairs I noticed that the HR10 in the kitchen was rebooting as well....

Freaky----


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

First thing I noticed this morning was that my HR20 had rebooted -- but when I turned the tv on, the HR20 was black and unresponsive to any remote keys. Had to do and RBR -- all looks fine and I still have 19d.


----------



## tunce (Jan 19, 2006)

Same here - mine was on this morning.


----------



## jluzbet69 (May 27, 2007)

Add me to it ... Bright as a stop light...


----------



## gopherhockey (Mar 24, 2003)

Yup, both mine rebooted as well. Wife woke me up so I could turn it off. 

I'm betting it was a directv reaction to troubles people were having with HD or something... what better to do than reboot everyone.

Wish a software update would have happened at least. I still don't have VOD, and would like to be able to turn off the SDs without doing a beta release update.


----------



## genap (Aug 26, 2006)

Mine rebooted itself around 3:30am.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't know if mine rebooted, but all blue lights were off this morning. 

The HR20 is supposed to respect the state it's in (standby or not) when rebooting but there are cases when it doesn't (obviously). Way back when there was an issue when the DVR would spontaneously reboot into standby and this confused people. 

There's some sort of logic in there, where if it needs to reboot, and maybe it can't tell the state it's in, it reboots to "on". 

In other words, it's a feature.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

My HR20-700 must of rebooted too because all the lights were on this morning.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Moderator's note: 

I merged all the threads on this topic.


----------



## masterblaster8987 (Sep 4, 2007)

+1


----------



## PackerOwner (Aug 3, 2006)

I tried restarting it a number of times. To get it to restart correctly, I had to unplug my network cable. Then it restarted fine.


----------



## 5678YN (Jun 29, 2007)

Packer same here. Tried red button first but didn't work. Had to unplugg twice before I got it all the way back.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

The HR20 in the bedroom woke me up at about 2:30 (central) with the lights on. Just turned it off and back to sleep. This morning I found the other HR20s were all on. I'm glad I found this thread or I would be worried that I had a phantom button pusher around here.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

since the cold reboot/restart did any of your menus change, such as guide>guide>all channels, but nothing listed except ALL CHANNELS, no sports, no news, no HD. It's all wacked!!!!! WTF?!?!?!

see thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=101549


----------



## jacobp (Dec 22, 2003)

My two HR20s rebooted at 3:30am EDT. I had setup some Recent Searches that are now truncated. For example, I had a Recent Search for CHICAGO & Sports/Football. And that is the way it showed up in the Recent Searches listing. But now, after the reboot, it just shows up as "CHICAGO." Weird.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

Lights were on, on my HR20-100 this morning too. Must have been restated be D*.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

*Time to ask people to go back and read post #22.*

It doesn't do anybody ANY good to keep posting "mine did it" or "+1".

The world isn't coming to an end.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Patience all,

Basic troubleshooting:


Restart your receiver
Unplug your network cable if your receiver will not restart properly
Unplug power and leave for 15 minutes if receiver still will not restart properly.

If you get a proper reboot, check your favorites settings. You may need to manually reset your favorites. Also check your display settings to make sure that your choice of Grid Guide First (and Show SD duplicates, if you have that setting) are there.

If that still doesn't work, post here. Please don't just post "+1", unless you have something unique to add.


----------



## tekie99 (Sep 14, 2006)

both of my HR20-700's rebooted over night... quite annoying if you ask me.. to wake up in the middle of the night and blue lights are glowing at me. If you ask me this is something they should fix, I have no problem with them sending reboots down but put it back into standby. I didnt see or sign any agreement to allow Directv to run my electric bill up because they feel like it :sure:


----------



## politzer (Sep 25, 2006)

The blue ring was on on both my machines this morning, which usually means a new update, but I didn't have a chance to check before leaving. And I don't see anything on this site giving me a clue. 

Wassup?

Also, have new HD channels been rolled out and if so, where do I get information on that? I've had both my machines for over a year.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

politzer said:


> The blue ring was on on both my machines this morning, which usually means a new update, but I didn't have a chance to check before leaving. And I don't see anything on this site giving me a clue.
> 
> Wassup?
> 
> Also, have new HD channels been rolled out and if so, where do I get information on that? I've had both my machines for over a year.


Not sure about hte software update but we got 21 new HD channels yesterday. See here for more info http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=97211


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

politzer said:


> The blue ring was on on both my machines this morning, which usually means a new update, but I didn't have a chance to check before leaving. And I don't see anything on this site giving me a clue.
> 
> Wassup?
> 
> Also, have new HD channels been rolled out and if so, where do I get information on that? I've had both my machines for over a year.


was watching my hr20 & at 230am cdt
mine reset too...but i see nothing new
or changed at this point


----------



## dvst8_ (Aug 30, 2007)

Mine rebooted at 3:30 am. (est)
Same software version though


----------



## PRT940 (Jan 10, 2007)

The blue lights are back on both of my receivers today, too.


----------



## LDLemu4U (Oct 16, 2006)

Was watching the Animal Planet HD last night around 2amPacific and my HR20 froze and just rebooted. A lot of people are reporting these too. However, it was not to reveive or download a new software.


----------



## MrKlaatu (Mar 8, 2007)

Noticed that mine rebooted during the nigh too. Perhaps D* forced a reboot for everyone, hoping it would help those not receiving the new channels. ???


----------



## scottz46 (Sep 4, 2007)

My box reset last night too. Maybe it was to resolve the problem people were having with the new stars hd channels


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

MrKlaatu said:


> Noticed that mine rebooted during the nigh too. Perhaps D* forced a reboot for everyone, hoping it would help those not receiving the new channels. ???


This would be my guess


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This thread is being merged into the general "rebooted" thread.


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

PackerOwner said:


> I tried restarting it a number of times. To get it to restart correctly, I had to unplug my network cable. Then it restarted fine.


my hr20 will not finish a reboot(gets stuck on loading @ 25%) if 
i have my wireless network bridge plugged into it...so
until VOD becomes a reality i keep it unplugged


----------



## glennb (Sep 21, 2006)

I noticed mine had the lights on when I got up today so I turned on the TV. Everything seemed to be fine. I kinda forgot about it till now.

No big deal. I didn't figure I had to run to my computer and start a new thread about it.

I'm not sure if it happend at 2:37am or not. I was sleeping. I wasn't sitting in front of 4 HR20s to notice they all re-booted at the same time.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I record Leno [west coast] and when this happens [the guide issue], I lose the last four min of Leno. It kind of makes it a "dead give away".


----------



## dlw283 (Dec 2, 2006)

My unit rebooted at 3:30 last night as well...and in the middle of recording! Come on DirecTv...at least don't force reboots during a recording! These guys just seem to lack common sense sometimes. :nono:


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

All of my HR20 (3) did the same thing at the same time


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dlw283 said:


> My unit rebooted at 3:30 last night as well...and in the middle of recording! Come on DirecTv...at least don't force reboots during a recording! These guys just seem to lack common sense sometimes. :nono:


OK this may be a dumb question but:
When would it be convenient for your receiver to reboot for a guide error?
3:30 AM east coast time seems like the best time for it to happen if is needs to.
It happened to me last night at 12:31 AM when I was recording Leno, and so I lost who ever was the music guest.
While five min later wouldn't have given me a problem, I'm sure there was someone that wanted Conan last night too.

So what would make common sense to you?


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

maybe this was a fix for the audio sync i noticed
at times yesterday...so far today what i have watched
has had perfect audio sync...anybody seeing audio sync
problems today??


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ccr1958 said:


> maybe this was a fix for the audio sync i noticed
> at times yesterday...so far today what i have watched
> has had perfect audio sync...anybody seeing audio sync
> problems today??


A good reset will do wonders


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

dlw283 said:


> My unit rebooted at 3:30 last night as well...and in the middle of recording! Come on DirecTv...at least don't force reboots during a recording! These guys just seem to lack common sense sometimes. :nono:


How about while watching a recorded show. I was half way thru Bionic Woman. Bam restart. I was like WTF.. CHecked software version no change. CHecked system temp whithin limits. When I went to bed the HR20 was lighting up the whole room. I knew Directv did something. Guide data makes perfect sense.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

Mine rebooted, and I had to go shut it off at 3:30 AM CDT. I leave my Audio Receiver on and we were hearing "voices" coming from the den....


"Be berry berry quiet......."


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Reboot occured... and suspicion of guide data issue high on my list... guide still hasn't finished fully repopulating out to 14 days.:nono2:


----------



## Sinnoch (Aug 30, 2007)

Same thing happened to me. But I did notice something. It was raining hard here in Nashville at 7AM so I thought I would check the signal strength of 103b to see how it looked. 

As I hit view signal strength - I get the message that it will interfere with a signal strength data test (or something like that). So I back out. At 7:20 the screen goes blank. Can't watch any channels (can watch recorded material). 

After 10 minutes or so I try to cancel out of the test - nothing. End up doing a RBR and everything is fine.

Now seeing that a lot of people had this happen is it possible that D* is trying to get an idea of everyone's signal strength on 103b?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Sinnoch said:


> Same thing happened to me. But I did notice something. It was raining hard here in Nashville at 7AM so I thought I would check the signal strength of 103b to see how it looked.
> 
> As I hit view signal strength - I get the message that it will interfere with a signal strength data test (or something like that). So I back out. At 7:20 the screen goes blank. Can't watch any channels (can watch recorded material).
> 
> ...


There is a bug with one [or more] of the software versions that is what you saw. When you go into the signal level screen is when it kicks in and most of the time a reset is needed afterwords.
So no it was still the guide data error that caused the reset last night, but then you stumbled into a software glitch when you went into the setup screen for the signal levels.


----------



## gator1234 (Jul 21, 2007)

Mav3121ck said:


> me 2 (hr20-700)
> 
> I'm having a problem with my Channel Categories now. It only shows ALL Channels and no other category. Anyone else having this problem?


Yes. I was looking for just the HD channels and it only shows, in my case, Favorites 1, which I had set up previously.


----------



## medicfl1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Funny thing happened on the way to the reboot.
This morning my hr20-100 had the audio & video mismatched, so I reset via the menu key.

After the twenty min. sat information screen all was well... Then, as If to mock me, the darn thing rebooted again.

I thought my wife did it to get me to shut the projector off and come to bed but now I SEE it happened to you all too - she's everywhere!


----------



## upgrade lately? (Dec 17, 2006)

My HR-20 with the latest CE software rebooted, my other HR-20 with the latest NR software did not.
Kind of odd....


----------



## antnyp73 (Oct 13, 2006)

Mine too gang! I thought it was me! I had to reboot/unplug over a dozen times before I could get it going again! ALWAYS during TV premier week.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

Add me to the list of reboots. I noticed mine rebooted yesterday too. I leave the blue ring completely off and I noticed it being back on yesterday, so that tells me, it rebooted, at some point.


----------



## rorkin (Dec 9, 2006)

Reboot was not limited to HR models.. My HD20-100 did it also.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

After 140 posts, can we now let this fade away?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

To all, wishing this thread fade away, just don't post anymore posts here. It will pass and fade all by itself. Obviously, people are interested and wish to post. Why should we alienate them and prevent them from speaking too?

It's not off topic. It is not insulting, bashing, harmful. If you don't want to read, don't. I can't possibly read every post, so I must have some method to ignore threads (mind you, most days I have no clue what might strike my fancy and few patterns have emerged) . And I know many of you well enough to beleive you can't really be reading every post either. 

Just add this to your internal ignore list. 

So may I please ask everyone to report a thread if it really deserves to be closed and just ignore a thread that you just want to go away? Posts within a thread to "Please close this thread" just keep it alive and don't get our attention.

Thanks 
Tom


----------



## glennb (Sep 21, 2006)

markrubi said:


> How about while watching a recorded show. I was half way thru Bionic Woman. Bam restart. I was like WTF.. CHecked software version no change. CHecked system temp whithin limits. When I went to bed the HR20 was lighting up the whole room. I knew Directv did something. Guide data makes perfect sense.


When I read this I was like WTF..
I guess they figured no one would be watching a recording at that time.


----------

